# Brimfield Mass May 2018



## ByronsBygones (Apr 16, 2018)

Howdy Fellas! ( and ladies)

I was wondering if any of you all will be attending the Brimfield Flea Market this coming may?

I'm going to be there with a bunch of classic/antique bikes, boys+girls,  Schwinns, Higgins, Columbias, CCM, Puch, and even some more modern bikes,  possibly some bob jacksons,a holdsworth. 
as well as a bunch of various parts and old/antique bicycle memorabilia.  

I'd love to catch up with some/any of you if possible.


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)

What field are you going to be in? And what is your space #?


----------



## ByronsBygones (Apr 16, 2018)

Brimfield Auction Acres. B4 .


----------



## tech549 (Apr 16, 2018)

ByronsBygones said:


> Brimfield Auction Acres. B4 .



should pack up and head to Copake this Friday,lots of cabers will be there!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2018)

ByronsBygones said:


> Brimfield Auction Acres. B4 .




So you are only there on Friday and Saturday?  I stopped going to J&J years ago. By Friday I have had enough.


----------



## ByronsBygones (Apr 16, 2018)

tech549 said:


> should pack up and head to Copake this Friday,lots of cabers will be there!!



I'd love to but my gal is heading out on a trip out west for a few weeks.. and as much as i do love bikes.. they don't love me back like she does


----------



## ByronsBygones (Apr 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> So you are only there on Friday and Saturday?  I stopped going to J&J years ago. By Friday I have had enough.



Ayup,  got business during the main part of the week and that was the only time I had free. 

Hope you have fun regardless, and if you aren't too tired, feel free to stop in and say hi!


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 17, 2018)

I'll be at Brimfield. See you there.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 18, 2018)

I will be there but by Thursday I am done!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2018)

@Krakatoa 
Nate, will you be there in May?  Same place as last Spring?


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 23, 2018)

So much for going incognito lol!

I will be there Brant thanks for asking! Looking forward to connecting with any Cabers who make it down.

I will post up the field details and my contact info when I know for sure, but I may just be there just taking in the scenery!

N


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 12, 2018)

Some bikes (plus other things) that appeared at the Brimfield shows:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2018)

I know someone that did quite well at Brimfield. Maybe he'll post up his scores in the coming days...


----------



## slick (May 16, 2018)

Anyone know who owns the red and maroon Monark? How much? Pm me.


----------

